# Assassin's Creed 2



## Qonix (22. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Assassin's Creed 2 ist ja jetzt für die PS3 erschienen. ("only PC-Zocker" müssen noch bis im März warten)

Also das Spiel soll ja absolut genial sein. Es wurde ja auf die Comunity gehört und alle Fehler vom ersten Teil wurden ausgemertzt. Endlich keine Eintönigkeit mehr. Das Spiel ist Abwechslungsrreich und auch die Nebenmission gehören jetzt so halb zu Story oder bringen einem auch etwas und nicht wie in Teil 1 wo sie einfach nur lästig waren.

Also ich werde wohl sobal ich Dragon Age durch habe (was sehr bald sein wird) mir das Spiel holen udn es dann durch zocken.

Nachdem ich Teil 1 auf dem PC gezockt habe denke ich, dass dieses Spiel wohl auf den Konsole doch besser zu Spielen sein wird oder es einfach besser auf die Konsole passt. Wie man es hald sagen will.

Leider soll man die Hauptstory aber schon nach 6 - 8 Stunden durch haben, was ich doch für den stolzen Preis den ein PS3 Spiel hat, recht kurz finde aber bis man alles gesehen und jedes Rätsel gelöst hat sollen es dann schon an die 20 Stunden oder mehr werden.

Lassen wir uns überraschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

wir mim PC mussen bis zum 15.02 Warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Passt aber schon hab am 20.02 geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> wir mim PC mussen bis zum 15.02 Warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

mal schauen, ob ichs mir holen werde... bei dem ende vom ersten teil wollte ich eifnach nur meinen xbox 360 controller an die wand werfen^^


----------



## tonygt (22. November 2009)

Jop ging mir auch so.


----------



## Qonix (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> wir mim PC mussen bis zum 15.02 Warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nach World of Games erscheint die PC Version am 16 März und die haben eigentlich immer recht.

Naja, Amazon hat ja je nach Version Datem vom 15. Februar bis 31. März drin.


edit: Hab Teil 1 nie fertig gespielt, es war mir einfach zu langweilig aber das Konzept war genial.


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Leider soll man die Hauptstory aber schon nach 6 - 8 Stunden durch haben, was ich doch für den stolzen Preis den ein PS3 Spiel hat, recht kurz finde aber bis man alles gesehen und jedes Rätsel gelöst hat sollen es dann schon an die 20 Stunden oder mehr werden.


Kauf es dir einfach nicht im MediaMurks oder Sparturn umme Ecke sondern packs dir bei Amazon (oder sonstwo) auf die Wunschliste und beobachte. Zur Zeit stehst bei 43,99 Euro, also schon günstiger als bei Veröffentlichung (da war es glaube ich um die 60 Euro).
Ich werd auch noch´n bißchen warten (hab mit Fallout 3 GOTY eh noch´n bißchen was zu tun) und wenn ich dann soweit bin isses auch nicht mehr soooo teuer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mal schauen, ob ichs mir holen werde... bei dem ende vom ersten teil wollte ich eifnach nur meinen xbox 360 controller an die wand werfen^^



same here ^^
will endlich wissen wie es weitergeht >_>


----------



## K0l0ss (22. November 2009)

Es war scheiße, dass man dann einfach da in diesem Raum eingesperrt war und nix mehr machen konnte...oder ich war einfach nur zu blöd um heraus zufinden, wie es weiterging...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Es war scheiße, dass man dann einfach da in diesem Raum eingesperrt war und nix mehr machen konnte...oder ich war einfach nur zu blöd um heraus zufinden, wie es weiterging...


falls du das ende meinst:


Spoiler



man konnte nicht hinaus, aber man konnte noch was sehen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> falls du das ende meinst:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



konnte man eigentlich genau lesen was da stand? ich hab da nur irgendwas von abgrund oder so entziffern können, also bei dem text der überm bett stand


----------



## Vanth1 (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> konnte man eigentlich genau lesen was da stand? ich hab da nur irgendwas von abgrund oder so entziffern können, also bei dem text der überm bett stand


Jap,war auf hebräisch und übersetzt stand da wenn ich mich nicht irre "die nächste welt" oder so,hab leider die wörter nicht mehr im kopf


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nach World of Games erscheint die PC Version am 16 März und die haben eigentlich immer recht.


Die haben auch nicht immer recht! bei Halo 3: ODST hab ich sie aufmerksam gemacht, das das Datum nicht stimmt, als Antwort bekam ich eine mürrische mail das es stimmt weil es ihr Versand sagt, 3 Tag vor release habe sie dann doch noch das Richtig Datum rein geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf das ich sie aufmerksam gemacht habe.... 

auf jeden Fall werde ich mir Assassin Cred II Kaufen!


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

ich werd mir nicht kaufen sondern in der Videothek "ausleihen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den 1. teil hab ich nie gezockt werd ich aber nachholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (22. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Assassin's Creed 2 ist ja jetzt für die PS3 erschienen. ("only PC-Zocker" müssen noch bis im März warten)
> 
> ...



Also ich hab mir das Spiel gleich am Donnerstag gekauft und habe es heute mittag durch.
Das mit den 6-8 Std. kann man so nicht sagen. Das ist nur möglich, wenn man das Spiel schon teilweise kennt und von der Story nicht viel mitbekommen will, außerdem kann es dann keinen Spaß machen.
Wen man will, kann man es auch in die Länge ziehen und sich 30 Std. damit beschäftigen bis mans durch hat (und dann kann man, anders als beim ersten Teil, noch weiter spielen), aber ca. 20 Std sollten realistisch sein.

Es ist wirklich richtig gut geworden und macht großen Spaß (je länger man spielt, desto besser wird es). Und außerdem ist der Preis deutlich niedriger als bei anderen Spielen: Ich habs im Media Markt gekauft und 45€ bezahlt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2009)

Kann man denn diesmal, wenn man Bürger rettet oder sowas die verdammten... eh... "Cut-Scenes" abbrechen?
Es nervte mich immer tierisch, wenn ich Bürger rettete oder nen Ausguck aktivierte das ich mich erstmal kaum bis garnicht bewegen kann bis das gequatsche endlich vorbei war wobei dann eh immer schon nen dutzend Wachen wieder da waren, weil alles andere normal weiterläuft...


----------



## Bummrar (23. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> wir mim PC mussen bis zum 15.02 Warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 what teh fukk.. m2 xD 
ich kriegs zum geburtstag x9 bzw kriegs am 15. und es zählt als geburtstagsgeschenk =))


----------



## Bummrar (23. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> edit: Hab Teil 1 nie fertig gespielt, es war mir einfach zu langweilig aber das Konzept war genial.


pah ich spiels atm zum 3. mal durch und finds großartig =)

das einzige was mich "stört" ist dies "geh dahin befrage x töte y" aber ansonsten machen mir die kämpfe allein schon super spaß. man kann zwar allein durch konterkills alles plätten aber wenn man einfach mal OHNE konterkills spielt machts richtig laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: ups doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (23. November 2009)

Ich will es mir auch auf jeden Fall mal angucken!

War vom 1. Teil anfangs sehr begeistert, doch es setzte schnell die Ernüchterung ein, da es schnell immer wieder das Gleiche war! Bin auf den 2. Teil gespannt, aber wenn ich hier lese, wie schnell man es durch hat kauf ich es mir sicherlich nicht zum vollen Preis!


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (23. November 2009)

Ich habs von meiner freundin bekommen und muss sagen das ich den anfang echt zu kotzen fand, also das langweilige rumgehopse bis meine familie tot ist, dannach gings finde es für nen assasinespiel ehr unblutig aber naja ist halt 16 uncut...

Was mich aber persönlich am meisten nervt ist der scheiß mit dem animus... vielleicht muss man den ersten teil gespielt haben um es zu verstehen, aber mal ehrlich wäre das spiel nicht besser wenns einfach nur in der vergangenheit angesiedelt ist?


----------



## Alion (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> konnte man eigentlich genau lesen was da stand? ich hab da nur irgendwas von abgrund oder so entziffern können, also bei dem text der überm bett stand



http://www.assassins-creed.de/?go=ende

Hier kann man nachlesen was ich einzelnen Zeichen am Ende des ersten Teils bedeuten.
Achtung Spoiler!

Ich werde mir Teil 2 auch holen. Allerdings wird es bei mir wohl Mai bis ich das Zocken kann.
Ich warte auf die PC Version. Da ich aber ab mitte Februar in Down Under bin und erst im April wieder zurück komme, zieht es sich noch etwas  hin.


----------



## Artherk (23. November 2009)

Ich muss sagen da hat sich die gute frau selbst übertroffen mit dem spiel... es ist in sich stimmig... hat eine gute story und mach einen heiden spaß... die einzige kritik die ich üben muss ist die manchmal etwas karge optik pop ups und die ständig wiederholenden sätze der bewohner...
nichtsdestotrotz ist AC II eins der besten spiele die ich je spielen durfte.... 

Ps; das fehlende blut stört überhaupt nicht....
greetz euer arthi


----------



## Abrox (23. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> falls du das ende meinst:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ja besonders gut wenn man 



Spoiler



Zugang zu den 3 PCs hat. Die Emails waren einfach nur verwirrend, aber gruselig logisch und aufklärend



Bei der 100% Uncut Version fehlt Blut? Das war doch beim ersten Teil mit das Belohnende wenn man am Ende des Spiels ist.


----------



## Dolgrim (23. November 2009)

Habt ihr Blut überhaupt eingeschaltet? Ich hab auch erstmal 2 Stunden gespielt, bis ich den Punkt im Menü gefunden hab. Weiß grad nicht wo genau der Punkt ist, aber normalerweise ist Blut von anfang an ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Artherk (23. November 2009)

wie was einschalten? das kann man einschalten? .. muss ich wenn ich zuhause bin direkt testen..


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Kauf es dir einfach nicht im MediaMurks oder Sparturn umme Ecke sondern packs dir bei Amazon (oder sonstwo) auf die Wunschliste und beobachte. Zur Zeit stehst bei 43,99 Euro, also schon günstiger als bei Veröffentlichung (da war es glaube ich um die 60 Euro).
> Ich werd auch noch´n bißchen warten (hab mit Fallout 3 GOTY eh noch´n bißchen was zu tun) und wenn ich dann soweit bin isses auch nicht mehr soooo teuer.


Wozu genau dienen eigentlich diese Wunschlisten bei den Shops? (Sorry wenn ich grad ein Bisschen OOT bin)


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2009)

Eh stand da nicht immer was von, wenn man Freunde hat, dass die, die Wunschliste sehen können?
Also das es eben eine Wunschliste ist, wo dann jeder der einen kennt mal gucken kann "Das mag er, super schon ein geschenk *bestellen klick*"

Naja ich benutz das Teil nur als Notizblock ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (23. November 2009)

Wie Selor schon sagt... eigentlich als _"Seht und kauft mir folgendes..."_ -Liste gedacht, aber die meisten benutzen es als Merkliste. Von da läßt sich auch alles ganz praktisch und schnell in den Einkaufswagen schmeißen und zur Kasse schleppen.
Ganz praktisch wenn was Neues erscheint und man den Preisverfall noch´n bißchen beobachten will.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (23. November 2009)

Mal ne frage, hab am 18ten leider lineage verpasst, weiß einer wann ne wiederholung kommt pzw wo man es kosten und gefahrlos im inet anschauen kann?

hab jetzt was bei youtube gefunden, isz das alles aber nur 35 min lang?


----------



## Artherk (23. November 2009)

tippe mal auf youtoube...


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Mal ne frage, hab am 18ten leider lineage verpasst, weiß einer wann ne wiederholung kommt pzw wo man es kosten und gefahrlos im inet anschauen kann?
> 
> hab jetzt was bei youtube gefunden, isz das alles aber nur 35 min lang?


ne serie oder n film über AC?? wann kommts das nächste mal?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (23. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ne serie oder n film über AC?? wann kommts das nächste mal?



es ist nen predings zum weiten teil, was den vergangenheitsteil angeht, recht nett möchte ich meinenen.

http://www.youtube.com/user/AssassinsCreed...B/4/ZKrqkVLdt0g

Ich hoffe mal der link ist legal mir scheint er von ubisoft/den macher selbst reingestellt worden zu sein um für ihr spiel zu werben wenn nicht entschuldige ich mich im voraus


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (26. November 2009)

Habs gerade durch und ich kann ehrlich nicht halbsoviel essen wie ich kotzen will über das tolle ende...


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

Habs nun auch durch und denke wieder das gleiche wie bei Assassin's Creed: "SHIT WILL MEHR!". Ich glaube ich spiel jetzt nochmal Assassin's Creed durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (27. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Habs nun auch durch und denke wieder das gleiche wie bei Assassin's Creed: "SHIT WILL MEHR!". Ich glaube ich spiel jetzt nochmal Assassin's Creed durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haben wir das selbe spiel gespielt? am dem showdown endkampf wurde es doch grottig


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

Ich weiss aber ich WILL MEHR ^^ will weiterspielen, ich mag diese kranken und abgedrehten Storys, 



Spoiler



und der Kampf mit Desmond am Ende war auch ganz nett eigendlich


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (27. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich weiss aber ich WILL MEHR ^^ will weiterspielen, ich mag diese kranken und abgedrehten Storys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


joa aber den meinte ich auch nicht ich meinte das eigentlich ende mit ezio(wird das so geschrieben) aber mir ärgert sowieso immer wieder das scheiß mit dem animus... ohne das wäre meiner ansicht nach das spiel viel cooler...


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

Dann warte auf den 3. Teil xD da tippe ich mal das man fast nur noch Desmond spielt.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (27. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dann warte auf den 3. Teil xD da tippe ich mal das man fast nur noch Desmond spielt.


solange es nicht im animus spielt ist mir das auch ganz recht^^


----------



## Thoor (27. November 2009)

Spoiler



Am Ende stand mit Blut oder so das Datum des Weltuntergangs an der Wand auf Hebräisch und verschlüsselt oder sowas


----------



## Vanth1 (27. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dann warte auf den 3. Teil xD da tippe ich mal das man fast nur noch Desmond spielt.


ich wette es wird im 2. weltkrieg angesiedelt


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

Hm er wurde im 2. ausgebildet zum Assassine und naja da es nur 3 Teile geben soll, tipp ich darauf das man hauptsächlich Desmond spielt.


----------



## marion9394 (28. November 2009)

habs mir heute auch endlich zugelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist irgenswie ... anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir wäre es heute fast schon im eck gelandet, diese renn-aktion am anfang war mir irgendwie zu hart ;D bin allein dafür schon ne stunde am arbeiten gewesen - der rest ging dann (bis jetzt^^) easy... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (28. November 2009)

Das Spiel beginnt doch erst wirklich nach ca. 2 Stunden ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (29. November 2009)

habet mitleid mit mir!ich armes schwein muss bis Februar warten bis ich spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> habet mitleid mit mir!ich armes schwein muss bis Februar warten bis ich spielen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da bist du nicht der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich vergnüg mit bis dahin mit Assasin´s Creed 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. November 2009)

Ich wollt mir erst ne PS3 Slim mit Assassins Creed 2 als Box kaufen für 520.- aber ich glaub aufm PC ists massiv besser :/


----------



## marion9394 (29. November 2009)

hm ist die grafik dort viel besser als auf der xbox? ...

also ich spiel auf der 360, auf dem fernseher ist es für mich einfach cooler als auf meinem 15zoll bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... mag gar nicht wissen wie sich das mit der tastatur spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

find irgendwie das die videos bissl kanntig sind, hab das im teil gar nicht mehr so in erinnerung


----------



## Nawato (29. November 2009)

Also ich fand AC1 mit Tastatur um einiges schlechter als mit dem Controler, mir hats mit um einiges mehr Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. November 2009)

Als ich erfahren hatte, dass es nur 44€ kostet, wars sofort gekauft ^^.
bin nu kurz vor Ende und es hat echt spaß gemacht.
bloß manchmal hätt ich Herrn Auditore mal was von menschenverstand erzählt, bei dem was der da manchmal zusammenhüpft ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. November 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich wollt mir erst ne PS3 Slim mit Assassins Creed 2 als Box kaufen für *520.- *aber ich glaub aufm PC ists massiv besser :/


Wer auch immer dir ein Angebot zu DEM Preis gemacht hat, dem würde ich den Fuß in´n Arsch schieben.... quer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (29. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> habet mitleid mit mir!ich armes schwein muss bis Februar warten bis ich spielen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



0 mitleid, bin mit selbstmitleid beschäftigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Breakyou9 schrieb:


> da bist du nicht der einzige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ich auch getan... hat mir wieder vor augen geführt wie sehr ich teil 2 brauche !


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wer auch immer dir ein Angebot zu DEM Preis gemacht hat, dem würde ich den Fuß in´n Arsch schieben.... quer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap kann ich son unterschreiben...kauf die PS3 auf amazon da bezahlste knapp 240€
dann noch das Spiel für 60?€
kommste auf 300.-
und ich finds auf meiner PS3 wesentlich cooler als aufem PC


----------



## Qonix (29. November 2009)

Also wenn ihr eure Augen auf macht, seht ihr das Thoor aus der Schweiz kommt und somit 520 SFr. gemeint sind. Was ca. 350 Euro sind und somit ein guter Preis ist.


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> habs mir heute auch endlich zugelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




renn aktion?? das ganz zu anfang? das war doch simpel... aber alles in allem ist ac 2 ein echt gutes spiel... vor allem wenn man bisher noch nicht einmal seine eigenen waffen verwendet hatXD
ausser natürlich die getreuen armklingen...


----------



## marion9394 (30. November 2009)

das war dieses zeuch am anfang wo man seinen bruder zum glockenturm überholen musste...
bin da so aggro geworden als er beim hüpfen nach vorwärts immer diesen "zurücksprung" gemacht hatte und ich dann alles knapp verpasst hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



inzwischen gehts ja - bissl übung wäre halt schon schön gewesen ;D


----------



## Thoor (30. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr eure Augen auf macht, seht ihr das Thoor aus der Schweiz kommt und somit 520 SFr. gemeint sind. Was ca. 350 Euro sind und somit ein guter Preis ist.


Ruffy said :-)


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> das war dieses zeuch am anfang wo man seinen bruder zum glockenturm überholen musste...
> bin da so aggro geworden als er beim hüpfen nach vorwärts immer diesen "zurücksprung" gemacht hatte und ich dann alles knapp verpasst hab
> 
> 
> ...




hast du ac 1 gespielt? Wenn ja dann hatte man da genug übung is ja im prinzip die gleiche steuerung... (unwesentliche änderungen) wenn nicht ja dann kann dieses rennen schon ziemlich knackig werden... ich hab ihn jedenfalls staub fressen lassen hihi

aber die szene nach dem rennen war genial hihi


----------



## marion9394 (30. November 2009)

teil eins hatte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist ja schon ne weile her - hatte das direkt nach dem release ;D ... wenns dann nach ner weile immer noch nicht geklappt hätte wäre ich wohl in teil eins üben gegangen - aber ging ja dann noch ganz knapp - nachdem ich den anderen das hausdach runtergeschubbst hatte^^ inzwischen krieg ich nur zuckungen wenn ich das wort "schildkröte" höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Artherk (30. November 2009)

lol SCHILDKRÖTE^^ bin ich gemein... aber irgentwie find ich manche waffen in ac 2 unsinnig ihr nicht auch?


----------



## Thoor (30. November 2009)

Heute PS3 Slim gekauft mit ACII

hahahahaha HAHAHAHAHA WUAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

[Insert Random fieses Lachen hier]

Ich freu mich wien kleiner Schuljunge, PS3 + ACII + LG Full HD Fernseher = Paradies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e gesegnet sei der 13. Monatslohn

*auf die Knie fall und gen Norden bet*


----------



## Vanth1 (30. November 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Heute PS3 Slim gekauft mit ACII
> 
> hahahahaha HAHAHAHAHA WUAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


Wasi st den im Norden?Odins Thron?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ah noch  eins:SCHWEIN!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*neidisch ist*

obwohl ich könnte mir ne ps3 holen für 270 aber für acII und Kingdom hearts 3 lohnt sichs nicht,sind wohl einzigsten spiele die ich auf konsole zocken würde


----------



## Thoor (30. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wasi st den im Norden?Odins Thron?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne, dort wohnt mein Arbeitgeber :<

WTF KH3 kommt auf PS3? Ich glaub ich krieg nen Harten o.O

Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise :<

/e @Artherk: Merk dir eins: Waffen sind NIE unsinnig!


----------



## Vanth1 (30. November 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> ne, dort wohnt mein Arbeitgeber :<
> 
> WTF KH3 kommt auf PS3? Ich glaub ich krieg nen Harten o.O
> 
> Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise :<


Klar,was sonst?
Wenns auch auf PS2 kommt,begehe ich selbstmord....Ich hab meine vorkurzem an nen kumpel verkauft xD


----------



## Thoor (30. November 2009)

OK nach 2 Stunden Spielzeit kann ich nur sagen

W O W

UNBELIVABLE


----------



## Vanth1 (30. November 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> OK nach 2 Stunden Spielzeit kann ich nur sagen
> 
> W O W
> 
> UNBELIVABLE


kannst du mit dem neidisch machen aufhören?ich bitte dich drum,die einzigste person die ich um i-was bitte xD


----------



## Artherk (1. Dezember 2009)

also ausser meinen armklingen hab ich bisher noc h nicht wirklich viel von den waffen gebraucht... nehm die immer meinen gegnern ab und hau sie damit^^


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

Wuahaha grade Schwert, Dolch und Rüstung bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab wann kann man anderen Waffen klauen? :<


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

müsstest schon ab dem anfang können wenn man nur die hände hat blockt und dann im richtigen augenblick die viereck taste drückt... is richtig nice denen ihren eigenen kolben in die fresse zu klatschen...


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

Also ich brauch eigentlich keine Waffen ausser den Katar (also die Killerwaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und die Wurfmesser und das wars, damit mach ich alle platt.


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

die katar sind die armklingen?


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

Genau, musste auch est im Internet suchen wie man den Dingern genau sagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

braucht man denn mehr als mann als 2 armklingen? 4 gegner sind mit denen kein problem... schön vom dach runter 2 umhaun und die anderen 2  auch niedermähen locker lässig^^


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

ich komm immer von vorne, sie sollen ja sehen was auf sie zu kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

ich bin ein assasine ein lautloser killer... also immer schön ausm hinterhalt.. am geilsten is ja wenn du einen vom dach zerrst... oder in ne heukutsche find das voll witzig... aber was auch geil is... sind die kommentare der bürger...


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

ja genau

"Soll ich die Wachen holen? Nein, ich verschwinde lieber."

oder die Kommentare wenn du den Toten dann das Geld klaust

"Mögest du in der Hölle schmoren!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

ja find des voll toll.. das ich sie umbringe stört sie nich... das ich sie fledere schon(die wollen sicher nur selber das geld)

oder wenn ne frau sagt beim klettern.. der hat aber ein knackiges hinterteil... oder ich hab sie auch schon scheiße rufen hören...


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin kein Assassine ich bin ein Schlächter o.O wenns heisst nachm 1. Auftragsmord "Fliehe vom Tatort" und 15 Wachen auf mich zurennen zücke ich in freudiger Erwartung meine Armklingen um alles niederzumetzeln, noch mehr Spass macht es 11 Wachen ohne Waffe auseinander zu nehmen :<


----------



## Qonix (6. Dezember 2009)

So, habs durch. Hier mien Fazit:

Was soll man zu diesem Spiel sagen als das es super ist. Keine Eintönigkeit (in der Hauptstory) wie beim ersten Teil der bei mir nach der dritten Stadt in der Ecke gelandet ist und nie zu Ende gespielt wurden. Die Hauptstory ist sehr interessant und abwechslungsreich. Das Federn und Glyphen sammeln und die Nebenquest lässt man spätestens in Venedig links liegen da es zu langweilig und immer wieder das Selbe ist. Desshalb gibts 2% abzug. Zum Glück ist die Hauptstory aber sehr lang und man hat dort viel zu tun.
Etwas muss ich noch bemängel. Ist zwar eine Kleinigkeit aber naja. Ich hatte Altairs Rüstung mir fehlte aber noch ein Teil um die zweit Beste zu vervollständingen. Also habe ich als ich es endlich zu Verfügung stand das Teil gekauft und schwupp steh ich in der Rüstung da. Leider kann man die Rüstung nicht einfach wechseln und muss wieder in die Villa reisen. Das ganze gilt auch für Waffen die man ja irgendwann anfängt zu sammeln. Wieder hat man den Schrott an den man nachträglich gekauft hat und darf wieder zu Villa reisen um Altairs Schwert zu holen.
Aber das Spiel ist das Geld auf jeden Fall wert und hat super viel Spass gemacht. Ich hätte aber am Schluss gerne noch Desmends stimmer gehört die zu Enzio sagt: "Ich erklär es dir später." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das bringt mich auf einen Wunsch für Teil 3. Wäre schon cool wenn sich Desemend mit seinen Vorfahren unterhalten könnte.

Na dann beeilt euch mal mit Teil 3. Das Ende könnte kaum spannender sein.


----------

